# Young, Dumb and Hungry TR



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Its been a little stale around here lately so i thought i'd post a TR in hopes of waking yall up. After Harvey i hadn't fished in a few weeks due to skiff damage during rescues so when i saw i had unused vacation and a short holiday week i decided to go all in. I found a friend dumb enough to let me pole him around all week so plans were loosely made for Thanksgiving break. With a week off from work, a game plan written in pencil and plenty of spirits it was time to load up the skiff and set the alarm. Monday proved to be our best day on the water with plenty of dumb and hungry fish. 




  








IMG_5975




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







First fish of the day




  








IMG_5982




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







another dumb fish being boated




  








IMG_5997




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







5mins of sun resulted in a moderately better pic




  








IMG_5993




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







another break in the clouds




  








IMG_6013




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







haha you stupid fish, we caught you!

We took Tuesday off and resumed our hatred for redfish on Wednesday which was a mistake. It was our toughest day on the water with steady 20MPH winds but we did managed to find clean water. With only one fish boated Wednesday we hatched a plan for Thanksgiving morning. Thursday we met at the ramp at 8AM with bloody marys and cowboy coffee. Our plan was to go back to the clear water we found the day before but with the winds in our favor. Our plan succeeded with 4 fish to the skiff, bloody marys drank and spilled and many memories made all before 11AM. OK back to the pics 




  








IMG_6042




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







sneaky fish found his way into the cooler




  








IMG_6029




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







this one got a pardon




  








IMG_6001




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Nov 29, 2017







the fight


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Banked a bunch of good karma with the rescues. Looks like was a great week.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice report!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like an awesome time. Also made me check my vacation calendar to see what I had left. Not good news. looks like saturdays and sundays for me until 2018 rolls around


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I love that skiff


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

T Bone said:


> I love that skiff


Thanks! I love it too. Its been the perfect skiff for me and ive had an epic first year with the skiff. Its stupid skinny, easy to pole and handles big water really well for its size.


----------

